# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Making a Sharps Barrel in my lathe.

## homebrew.357

Hi All, This is how I drilled, reamed and cut rifle a barrel in my lathe. My lathe is belt driven and .900" centres ,I made some attachments to fit on the lathe so I could do this, never thinking it would work but having a go any way. I made up a barrel centring tube to screw on to a bit of thread at the back of my lathe, with fore grub screws to centre the barrel. It also has a round flange welded on with six spaced holes for the rifling register .  :Cool:   pic`s, Homebrew.357.[

----------


## res

You made your own barrel? I'm very impressed, and jealous of your skill!

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi Res, I`m drilling this barrel now, about 16" to go and no It`s not my first one, check my other threads. The barrel stock is trued up in the lathe at each end and a fine cut and faced for register. You can see the tail end attachment in place to holed the barrel and screws for trueing up, pic`s,  :Cool: , Homebrew.357.

----------


## kotuku

well bugger me with a pineapple and call me herman -what will ya come up with next.
 listen got a wee challenge - there a political mob lookin for a leader -apparently if the latest sideshow had of been a horse race -theyd have been hard pressed to beat sunset past the post. could you manufacture something to take charge of em, whats available aint doin the job.

----------


## homebrew.357

Yer, your right Kotuku, they  are like a bloody rugby scrum, all falling all over then selfs , could put some gun powder in  :Ka Boom:    some where and lite it, mite get a bang.
The gun drill guide is made in three bits, guide stub, drill guide, and holder.  The holder has two screws for fitting and the drill guide is a taper press fit in, will not move. the guide stub is for lining it all up in the fore jaw chuck  true to the lathe centre, will show the setup later.  :Cool: , HOMEBREW.357.

----------


## ishoot10s

What mates up with that O-ring? Something to do with keeping coolant or cutting lube in somewhere? Bloody cool stuff, really liked all your sprockets etc set up on the lathe for your last barrel. buggered if I know how you worked out your sprocket ratios to come up with a twist rate... :XD:

----------


## Jimmynostars

I work on the tools, very impressive I like your work.

----------


## xring

more pics! Cool!!!

----------


## homebrew.357

Ok, The drill guide is mounted on my angle bracket and it sits in front of the 4 jaw chuck, but first the guide stub in set in the chuck true. The drill guide and bracket is set in front of the chuck with the stub in the guide and clamped . Guide is lined up on the stub and the two screws of the housing are set tight, now the drill guide is lined up on centre and locked on the angle bracket. The stub and angle bracket are removed and the barrel stock is set up in the lathe and the angle bracket is clamped back in front all lined up, and the seal stops the oil dribbles . Photo shoot,  :Cool: , Homebrew.357.

----------


## Carpe Diem

Lovin your work dude, honestly my skills extend to building a plumb bob in the lathe at the local walls tech in the 80's and that's about it... Well Done that man!

----------


## homebrew.357

Well hi there C Diem, I`v got two foots in them there hills as well, just a jafa. Ok, to get things moving on my lathe bed ways and to hold the gun drill, I made up to sets of ali blocks that fitted on to the bed ways,  on top of theses I mounted my X/Y vice and the gun drill was clamped in at lathe centre height. The blocks and vice is pulled along by the lathe saddle vie a bracket under the saddle , up turned bit is in the front of the saddle and is held in place by the following steady, the back is bolted in front of the vice, (arrows show it) in the pic`s. :Cool: . Homebrew.357.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Too clever. Good shit!

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, Now that I had  things set up for drilling with the gun drill ready to go, had to think about the in feed rate. The drill must go in very slowly for small chips that can be flushed out with the cutting oil and my lathe, (and most other ones)the finest feed is to fast. So with some junk bits I set about down gearing it. A large gear, 127 tooth, was driven with a forty tooth one, the first drive, I swopped it for a thirty tooth one. This large gear had fore holes ,so using two I made up two ali plugs and a bracket to fit on it. From my junk box I got two Vbelt pulleys, a small one and a large one from a old washing machine . The small one was fitted onto the bracket at centre so it would drive the big one and the big vbelt pulley was fitted onto the lathe gear box in drive. An extension arm was made to hold the large gear so it could get drive from the thirty tooth gear and also tension the vbelt. Now with the lathe gear box set at the finest feed I got five turns of the chuck for 0.010 mm in feed WITH THE D T I ,    :Cool:  I diden`t believe it,     so checked again, YEP, ON THE MONEY.  The pic`s, Hope this helps under stand it all, Homebrew.357.

----------


## homebrew.357

A few more pic`s. , And all in place., that's It.

----------


## veitnamcam

Wow that's a really low rate of feed! Is that what the drill makers recommend ?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Shamus

Great stuff @homebrew.357

----------


## homebrew.357

HI, Yes they recommend 0.0002" per revaluation, barrel speeds of 2/5000 rpms, and 1000 psi oil presser . The drill goes in one inch per minute and it takes 1/2 hour per barrel, I a lot slower. Homebrew.357.

----------


## homebrew.357

Ok, The barrel is set up ready to drill, so here is the setup for the gun drill. The following steady and fixed one are mounted on the lathe to help guide the gun drill and keep it straight . The chip catching assembly is put on the back of the drill guild , has a o ring seal, the gun drill  is set up with it`s back end seals, the drill goes through them so no oil can leak out. drill is clamped in the vice at centre hight and oil hose is connected. pic`s, Homebrew.357.

----------


## homebrew.357

Ok, some more pic`s, The outlet tube has a clear window so I can see the chips flowing out, keeps me happy. Oil and chips go  down to  the chip strainer and oil goes into the tank in a go around cycle. The motor and car pump are at the back of the lathe and oil in pumped up to the junction box , red tap is tank return, at left, gate tap at right is to gun drill when left one is shut. The pressure is governed by the hole in the gun drill, I got 300 psi, worked all right as the chips soon filled up the box. Have to empty the chips out three times for this barrel, which by the way is 4140 steel. More pic`s, Homebrew.357. ,gun drill clamped in. , Chip catcher assy. , drill in ready to go. , All back to the tank.

----------


## Jimmynostars

You are Gold, keep it up mate

----------


## homebrew.357

The  junction box, Chip catcher full , motor and pump, , Lots of chips,  :Cool: ,Homebrew.357.

----------


## robhughes-games

is that a power steering pump? can it put out more than 300psi? cheers. like your work!

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, Yes , The power steering pump will put out more presser , but in this case it is the hole in the gun drill that gives the presser. So to start things going, the gun drill is in the guide 1/16" back from the barrel stock, the lathe is started, 1200 rpms, then the oil pump , there is no presser and the oil is retuned to the tank via the red tap, just going around. After checking oil flow is ok, the gate tap to gun drill is opened and red tap is slowly closed untill all the oil is going through the gun drill, at 300 psi, The lathe saddle is engaged to start the drill in feed. After a bit the chips can be seen coming past the sight glass and into the chip oil filter , and yes the oil presser does drop a bit when it warms up 200psi, but the chips keep coming out. After three days you end up with something like this,, And, this is my try with 4140 steel, next is how I reamed it , :Thumbsup:  Homebrew.357.

----------


## Maca49

Your a man of great patience! And an all round clever one, got offered a barrel drilling lathe with drills the other day, ex Tony Hawkins, no button dies for rifling though

----------


## Friwi

Getting the button dies is the easy part. Getting the gundrill lathe and the button pulling machine is the toughest. Also need a good oven for barrel metal stress relief.

----------


## homebrew.357

Well I`ll be blowed, I knew Tony at the NZDA, he would come to the bench rest shoot, pull out a length of 3x2" with a truck axle barrel ,98 action on it in .308 cal, scope on top and proceed to shoot one ragged hole at a 100m. Pissed off a lot of shooters with the good gear. He was a great guy who had to leave early.
To all around clever, add real low down weaseley tight wad , you see ,when I say oil in tank, I`m not saying (cutting oil), because It`s not, it`s hydraulic oil from my son`s Kanga digger, well it works alright.  :Thumbsup: ,  pic`s, tank filling with ("cutting") oil, and barrel. Homebrew.357.

----------


## Dynastar27

shit that's awesome good stuff homebrew357

----------


## hanse

Hey Mate this is some good stuff, keep the pics flowing, along with that cutting oil!

----------


## Maca49

> Getting the button dies is the easy part. Getting the gundrill lathe and the button pulling machine is the toughest. Also need a good oven for barrel metal stress relief.


Opportunity?

----------


## Angus_A

Probably a dumb question but is it/are you going to rifle it? Or just leave it smoothbore?

----------


## homebrew.357

Yep, dumb question, :XD: , Who has heard of a Sharps 1874 45-70 with a smooth bore, for that you have to read the start of this thread,  :36 1 7: .  
The real deal, I have just finished making a new cutter body for this barrel to cut a 1-18 twist, Homebrew.357. pic`s
[, the rifling cutter assy.

----------


## homebrew.357

But wait there`s more. The end was cut off, and the hole out of round bit was revealed , my bit was 0.035", not to bad, machined end true to the bore, this will be the muzzle end. Bore was .444" and I reamed it to clean up some scratchers with my homebrewed reamer. I used an adjustable reamer , a small socket with a 1/4" drive was tack welded on and a square  drive adapter no my rifling rod was used to push it through, lots of oil and slow feed did the trick, can out nice, :Cool: , Homebrew.357. pic`s.
, Homebrewed reamer., for push through only. , ready to go.

----------


## homebrew.357

And of cause the piece of de resistance, the barrel with a hole through it. Homebrew.357.  PS, Coming soon will be the rifling cutting op. :Cool: , End machined to bore. , What can I say.

----------


## veitnamcam

So Rifled bore size will be .50?

----------


## homebrew.357

WHAT!!, I`m surrounded  by imcompadence , :XD: , No, a Sharps 45-70 cal is .458" bore, so a grove depth of 0.0065" ,= bore .445", grove .458", :Zomg: , well something like that, and it will be only  using lead bullets. Now when a new gun drill is used a new rifling cutter body has to be made, this is because the cutter has to have a oiled sliding fit in the bore, nice and snug so the cutter can not grab when cutting. I made mine of silver steel and it must be hardened to stop whare. The cutter is made form a skill saw blade, using the T/C tips and fits in the body with a pin, a ramp assy is used to ajust it for fine cutting. The pic`s show the cutter up and in the down position , the barrel is cut from the breech end to the muzzle , going back to the breech the cutter is down. This will be done at real time, because this is where I`m at, you have court up to me.  :Cool:  Homebrew.357.
, new cutter body and parts., The t/c cutter., Cutter up., down.

----------


## veitnamcam

How many lands and grooves are you going to do.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, Will be cutting six groves as this is what I have made my rifling register on the barrel holder, and also it will be a left hand twist because of my gear box set up. It works ok in my muzzle loader Hawken,  I`v  just got to get the right sized bike sprocket for a 1-18 twist for this barrel , or some where close to it, Cheers,  :Cool:  Homebrew.357.

----------


## Maca49

They shoot BP slug guns in the US heavy barrelled bench rest guns, always wanted one, they use paper patched lead slugs, very accurate! :Cool:

----------


## homebrew.357

Yes, The Sharps rifles have a big following in the states looking at the forums over there, they shoot p/patched bullets out to 800+yards with black powder loads. I really have to get this gun working , so thinking of getting a toolmaker to cut the breech block hole for me, as I have no way of such precession with my back yard set up. Homebrew.357.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi guys, When out to see if I could find a sprocket near the size I wanted, got one from Whites bike shop K road, but as I through It`s not spot on, It will give me a twist of 1-21.2", or there about`s ,which is not to bad . The old Spring field 45-70 rifle twist was 1-20" and it did ok , so now I can set up for cutting the rifling . :Cool: , Homebrew.357.,The new sprocket attached to the gear box.

----------


## Maca49

I've got some nice 500 grain lead pills for that, funny I size my 45/70 at .451, ran out of projectiles on Sat night, so sized some of the 458 to 451 and couldn't chamber them, have to pull them and put some of the .451 in once I've mould some more. And yes the 451 with 60 grains of Holy Smoke powder is very very accurate.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, So your bore size is .450"?, I thought the 45-70 was mainly a bore size of .457/8" as standed. looking at the barrel makers in the USA, but I suppose they very. You wooden`t  want to pick up a round with a .458" bullet in it, :Zomg: , Homebrew.357.

----------


## homebrew.357

Yer, Maca 49, I would check your bore, all 45-70 Sharps bores are .458"??, Shilo barrels and C Sharps are .458" to. The set up for my rifling register, six holes on my barrel holder are used to lock a pin arm that holds the head stock from moving. This is bolted on using the end cover screw holes. When the cutter starts cutting, all the six holes are used, with say 25 parses for each one ,then the cutter is raised  up a bit and do the same again until you have your bore size.  :Cool: , Homebrew.357., THE home made gismo for six groves.

----------


## Maca49

> Yer, Maca 49, I would check your bore, all 45-70 Sharps bores are .458"??, Shilo barrels and C Sharps are .458" to. The set up for my rifling register, six holes on my barrel holder are used to lock a pin arm that holds the head stock from moving. This is bolted on using the end cover screw holes. When the cutter starts cutting, all the six holes are used, with say 25 parses for each one ,then the cutter is raised  up a bit and do the same again until you have your bore size. , Homebrew.357.Attachment 30881, THE home made gismo for six groves.Attachment 30883


HB the rifle is a Harrington and Richardson 45/70 trapdoor, made 1971, I'll slug it but it shoots spot on!

----------


## homebrew.357

Well it seems I`m not right also, my bore is .445" and cutting rifling out to .458" but for 45 cal it should be .450" to start with. So as I`m rifling know will finish it to .458" and then hone the bore out .450" to get it right. To set up for rifling the two ali blocks are fitted on and the base only of my x/y vice is mounted on top, to this my gear box assy is clamped. Two brackets at the back of the lathe are used to fit the length of bike chain drive for the gear box and a loop of chain is also used to wind it up and down the lathe bed ways, its bolted to the vice base and a small bearing jockey under the chuck with crank assy fitted at the far end,  which drives the rifling cutter through the barrel. The barrel is set up with breech at the left end on the lathe and this is where you start cutting from, pulling the cutter through with it up, then down going back. Once you get some fine chips at number one grove, up and down 25 times and do the other 5 groves the same, only adjust the cutter after all are done.  :Cool:  Homebrew.357. 
, mounting brackets at back. , rifling head drive chain plus chain loop.., Crank drive at end, gearbox ready.,Rifling rod to g/box drive.

----------


## res

This has to be the most interesting thread on this forum, I find myself hanging out for updates on it

----------


## homebrew.357

Well there you go guys, I`m doing  the rifling now ,so you have caught up to me. Things are going to be a bit slower, but if anyone has any questions just ask and I`ll get back to you .Cheers, Homebrew.357. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## homebrew.357

OK, the rifling is under way, I start at the breech end of the barrel, it has a slight taper machined in the bore to stop cutter from grabbing, the bore is well oiled and the cutter is raised to bore size for the first cut. The r/rod is cranked slowly through the bore and you can feel it cutting , when to comes out the muzzle there are fine chips on the cutter, that means I`v got it right. :Thumbsup:  ,Homebrew.357., Ready to start. , The T/C cutter doing it`s job. , The cutter is down, to lift the end bit is pushed in.

----------


## kotuku

home brew ,mate youre a bloody DIY genius! listen ive got a few B&S powered lawn mowers down the back-any bloody chance you could rip em apart and build me a 105mmpack howitzer.not takin the piss bud ,just sayin as like my mates say I couldnt hit a cows arse with a shovel with my 12g at present.
 Im relishing the pictures when this wee project is finally bought together!keep up the marvellous work!

----------


## stumpy

no questions from me , just awe , sprockets and chain on the lathe , skill saw blade bits as cutters .,his some kind of sorcery !!!!!! .... this sort of "can do" attitude is being eroded from NZ culture ... I love it , the sad thing is , once some of you old boys kick it , the knowledge is gone for good ,the young fellas learning cnc machining would be fukked if they had to do this , well done homebrew

----------


## ishoot10s

How long does it take to do one pass with the cutter?

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, It`s like riding a bike I suppose, the faster you crank, the faster you go, but I just crank nice and slowly, about 5/6 turns and the cutter is through and when It`s cutting you can feel it, so just keep the presser on till it comes out the muzzle. Have just finished the rifling and it looks good on top of the lands, but  crap in the groves, the cutter leaves scratch marks in the groves, so in for a bit of lapping and polishing . How it works is when you come out the muzzle, clean out chips, put cutter down, oil, walk to crank end, turn handle back , rifling rod at breech end ,walk to breech end, adjust cutter nut and push in, walk to crank end, crank handle till cutter comes out muzzle, clean chips,!!!!##*@@!, and the book says to do this 50/60 times per grove ,  :XD:   :Oh Noes:   :Omg:   :36 1 5: . I think I could sell this as the super rifling keep fit machine  :Grin:  , the wife says I`m looking like twigge! , Have to have one of my homebrews,  :Cool: , Homebrew.357.

----------


## P38

> I think I could sell this as the super rifling keep fit machine  , the wife says I`m looking like twigge! , Have to have one of my homebrews, , Homebrew.357.


 @homebrew.357 

Have a couple mate .... you've earned them.  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi Kotuku, Look , a bit busy at the mo, the army blokes think I`m just the one to knock up a few tanks from A K L`s `s old diesel trains, said I`d give it a go, but would need a few F/P washing machine bits , but had to have a meeting with AK`s stallion, for the trains, but went tit`s up, he was having a meeting with some high school girls. There goes the defence of the country, :Omg: , Homebrew.357.

----------


## homebrew.357

Any way, with all that walking up and down I`v  worn out my hugges, well It`s cold in the workshop. I`m not a top shot with a camera , but have a deko at the (rifled bore), now Its not perfect ,but the rifling is there and a bit of lapping, polishing with lots of elbow grease should see it right, It`s only for lead bullets anyway . :Thumbsup: , Homebrew.357.
, Has possibilities ., yep, 1-18" twist, good for 800 yards, :Cool:

----------


## ishoot10s

> ..... I think I could sell this as the super rifling keep fit machine  , the wife says I`m looking like twigge! , Have to have one of my homebrews, , Homebrew.357.


Ha ha, interesting you should say that, I saw John Brownings rifling setup at the Browning museum in Ogden Utah. It used a wooden rod about 5 foot long, from memory, with a single slow twist thread cut along it, to drive the cutter. He operated it by hand, walking back and forth the 5 or so feet hundreds of times. They reckoned he walked 12 miles or something to rifle each barrel!

----------


## kotuku

ah homebrew -regardless youre a bloody genius. if ya ale is as good as ya DIY engineering you'd have to be on cloud nine. keep up the great work.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi guys, There`s some scratch marks in the bottom of the groves, cutter marks, so made up a new cutter out of cast iron for the rifling head, it just rubs  and with a bit of Ajax and some burnt 600grt paper mixed with oil should polish it up. The top of the lands are nice smooth from the rifling head rubbing, but will still have to lap bore out to .450". This is where you don`t rush it.  :Cool: , Hombrew.357.
, Cast iron bore polisher.

----------


## homebrew.357

Got the bore out to .450" buy simply using a wooden dowel , cut a slot in one end and slot in a bit of 600 grt paper with a bit of thin plastic for backing, start at breech end, rod held with vice grips and in it goes with plenty of fluid , lathe at fast spin. Up and a few times and clean bore, then tap in lead slug to get size, at .450"-.457" , that will do it. Now have to machine taper the OD, muzzle at 1' and breech 1.130" for receiver . Would like to make it octagonal , so will have look at ways of doing it, could possible grind it, have to have look in my comeinhandy box. Homebrew.357. :Cool: , The K I S S way of doing it. , Machining muzzle end to 1" for taper setting up.

----------


## Blaser

LEGEND!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## homebrew.357

So have set up for turning the O D  to 1" at the muzzle and breech at 1.220" for 2" in from the end, this is for the tulip bit that has the receiver threads and then tapers down to 1.150". To set the barrel for taper turning, first the barrel is set to run on centre and the muzzle is turned to size required, 1", set up D T I in tool post and set say 0.04 mm on the breech end, then move to muzzle 1" area and move tailstock over till you get the same setting ,so it will cut strait from 1" back to nothing at 2.5" in from the breech end. The problem with turning a long shaft on the lathe is the middle bit want`s to acted like a wet noodle and chatter like poo, so to stop this I tried a spring on the tool post wrapped  around the barrel, seam`s to have stop most of it.  :Cool: , Homebrew.357. 
, Muzzle turned to 1".  , Breech end set on centre, with drive.  , spring around barrel to stop chatter.  , I diden`t know if it would work, but it did, nice rats tail swarf coming of.

----------


## ishoot10s

Nice curls peeling off there HB.  :Have A Nice Day:  I still am in awe of you making your action parts using your lathe like a mill. 

Today I saw gunsmith John Hall's home made rifling machine. Very similar setup with chains and sprockets to what you rigged up on your lathe but his is a dedicated bed.

----------


## homebrew.357

I`m bloody a mazed I even started it, starting to get myself into a corner because of the precision required , so will have the breech block and receiver hole done by a tool maker and as I don`t want to stuff things up, could any body lone me a 45-70 chamber reamer, I know there`s not much of this U S rifle stuff around in NZ, but you never know your luck. A rifle is a precision made tool, so have to get it right. Have to look in E Bay for one and then can sell it to someone else who`s having a go at making a Sharps.  :Thumbsup: ,Homebrew.357.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, Have got the barrel sorted, bore, .450" ,lapped, polished with 1200grt paper and O D tapered. Now will have to do some precision work so I don`t stuff things up, which means I`m getting a David Manson finishing chamber reamer for the chamber job , David says it will do the whole job of chambering being a straight case and it will do it 40-50 times, good reamers, he`s in the U S of A. Have ordered a block of 4140 for the receiver and when it comes will sort out getting the breech hole done. But don`t worry there`s plenty of backyard ,number 8 wire stuff to come yet. :Thumbsup: ,Homebrew.357.

----------


## Shamus

@homebrew.357 stumbled over a web page you might be interested in the other day

Rifling attachment for lathe

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi Shamus, Yer, there is a lot of ways of doing the same thing, and that looks good, but I had to work it out with what I had . I`v  no mill or dividing head . Have just made a resizing die for the 45-70 cases , the slight tapered case is easy to machine ? and here I am looking for a chamber reamer in the US, it`s a no brainer, Homebrew.357.[ATTACH=CONFIG]31673,/ATTACH]  My first reloads in 45-70, there`s are test ones.

----------


## Shamus

> Hi Shamus, Yer, there is a lot of ways of doing the same thing, and that looks good, but I had to work it out with what I had . I`v  no mill or dividing head . Have just made a resizing die for the 45-70 cases , the slight tapered case is easy to machine ? and here I am looking for a chamber reamer in the US, it`s a no brainer, Homebrew.357.[ATTACH=CONFIG]31673,/ATTACH]  My first reloads in 45-70, there`s are test ones.


Just thought you might like to see someone else's setup - many different ways to skin a cat eh! Really enjoying reading your posts  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, Yep, just set up and have cut the chamber in my Sharps barrel, I used a t/c form cutter for the job with a 6/7 degree slope into the rifling throat and no lead for these old timers. I used a new case and s a a m i  45-70 drawing to get it to a nice fit. The barrel was trued up both ends and light cuts nice and slowly did the job and a polish with 600grt paper I now have a Sharps 45-70 barrel .  :Thumbsup: , Homebrew.357.
, Machining case rim recess in barrel. , chafer sharp edges, done. , The gun drill I made, (diden`t work), comeinhandy for this job. , New 45-70 case fits in snugly . , Loaded case fits in nicely .

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi Guys, Now with a bit of work shop magic I have made my lathe an octagonal one, ( no tit pull Toby), made a ali disc to fit on my rifling register with eight holes for lock pin stop. The barrel is mounted on centres and locked from moving at the four jaw chuck end ,turning one in tail stock. I have set up two cutters at different heights in the tool post, cut using one then turn post for a lower or higher cut with the saddle wheel and just move lock pin around for the next one. Nice light cuts shaves in the flats, esy pesy,   :Wink: , Homebrew.357.
, Octagonal, eight holes disc for lock pin. , Two cutters at once for maybe a faster job.

----------


## ishoot10s

I imagine you're using the feed mechanism to get a nice uninterrupted pass and not moving the carriage by hand? Doesn't seem to be much you can't do with that lathe...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi ishoot10s, No such luck mate, carn`t  put the lathe in drive with the gear box locket up for cutting the octagonal , so yes I`m winding the saddle up and down, up and down, ext .ext,. 
Say one flat takes 50 parses , only cuts from tail stock to chuck, so for eight flats that's 400 down and 400 up, yep I`v got arms like a gorilla , but nothing is easy . :36 1 5: , Home brew.357., barrel clamped at chuck end on centre. , muzzle end in turning centre and tail stock set over to cuts the flats.,And the octagonal is SLOWLY coming on.

----------


## ishoot10s

Holy shit!

----------


## res

I just get more and more impressed as this project progresses

----------


## Nick-D

Skills

----------


## Scouser

> Holy shit!


Double...nar fuk it...TRIPLE HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Boar Freak

Hi Homebrew,
do you think it would be safe to run factory loads in a barrel like yours?

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi B F, If the barrel bore was really good should be no problem with a good proof test load. I`m only making barrels on my lathe for black powder loads or equivalent ones in nitro powder  and lead bullets only, more forgiving in a rough barrel as mine is no way perfect and will heat treat both barrel and receiver when finished machining. I have the Lyman load data for classic American calibers and all the loads for the 45-70 are for smokeless powder, but keep the max pressure to 28,000 cup. So I will be loading black powder and 405gr bullets and watching the "ouch" bit on my shoulder,  :Ouch...it Hurts: , Homebrew.357.

----------


## homebrew.357

:Killzonesmiley:   Hell, with all this holy stuff around you need a gas mask on and a knife to cut the air.  Speaking of cutting , there`s a pic of some real action cutting the octagonal so you know I`m not pulling your wiser. It getting there, have done 4 sides so far. Homebrew.357.
, Cutter shaving off a nice curl from the barrel and a pile from a few passes , the trik is to keep the cutter sharp.

----------


## 303Guy

I am in awe of you!  You have done what I have been wanting to do only I only wanted to re-bore shot out 303 barrels to 357.  I was thinking of using the feed to drive the rifling cutter at a different speed to the chuck so as to achieve the rifling twist desired.  Anyway, I didn't get that far.  But you have inspired me and given me some ideas.

Regarding the question of whether your barrel would be safe with factory loads, I would say absolutely.  

Are you planning on shooting only naked cast bullets or do you have paper patching in mind?  There are folks shooting paper patched 45-70's with stunning accuracy at ridiculous ranges.  Think 800 yds with all ten shots in the centre of the gong.  The centre is a bit bigger than a tennis ball but still.  I'm guessing about a meter diameter, maybe smaller.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi .303 guy, I suppose there`s a lot of ways of doing this , like a sine ways rifling bar, just have to look on the internet for ideas. I just got lucky with my gearbox and bike bits , and the end result is allways different to what you think, I was going for a twist of 1-18" and through I had it, but no it came out 1-20" so it will have to do. Now the barrel is cut octagonal and stopped short at the breech end so I could grind the tulip bit that the Sharps barrel has at the breech end . Now all I`v got to do is polish and clean her up and at this stage will get it heat treated , but after xmas, I`m having a holiday, cheers, Homebrew.357. :Thumbsup:  , Octagonal done.  , A raw Sharps Octagonal barrel, hope it shots strait.
, Grinding the tulip .  , Bit of a polish should help.

----------


## ishoot10s

Hey at least with those flats cut on it you can hold it in the vice real good  :Thumbsup:

----------


## madjon_

You deserve one.

----------


## kotuku

go enjoy your xmas break homebrew ,cause as said hell have you earned it and boy has this been an amazing thread to follow!

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi Guys, Hope you had a good xmas and put a dent in the brown ale supply, I need three homebrew kits at least to stock up my supply. Have done a bit more to my Sharps barrel, octagonal finished and have cleaned up the breech end ready for thread cutting, it will be 1.5 metric thread , and have cut the muzzle crown , looking good. The block of 4140 has arrived for the receiver , so will be farming that out for cutting the breech block hole and for something to do I have made a double cavity mould with to ali blocks , weight range, .430/45 I think, won`t know till I do some casting.  :Beer:  Cheers, Homebrew.357. 
, 4140 block. , breech end tulip.  , ready for thread.  , nice crown on muzzle.
, ali blocks for mould.  , have to see what thay cast.

----------


## homebrew.357

Just couldn`t stand the suspense of not knowing what my new mould would cast out at, so had a bit of lead casting today. Results, .463"dia, and the double cavity mould cast one at 425grs, and one at 406grs, so all in all not to bad, now will just have to wait till the Sharps is finished to see how they shoot.  :Zomg:   :XD: , Carn`t stand the suspense. :Thumbsup: ,Homebrew.357.

----------


## EeeBees

Don't think we can either  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## homebrew.357

Well you will have to wait guys, I have just got my call up for my final hip op, about six weeks on crutches and sitting around. I know, will look at making a gun cover with bead work on it, Cheers, Homebrew.357.  
, Something like this.

----------


## res

Hi homebrew.357 
I just read your thread on this build on practical machinist-a even better read than this thread.  
I look forward to seeing the progress once your back on your feet. 

Res 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kotuku

all the best with your opHB and hope ya recovery is as just as quick.will be thinkin of ya.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi RES, Yes I have posted this build on two US forums, they couldn`t believe it as well, so the Hawken and the Sharps build is on (Practical machinist and The home machinist forums  in the US, you have found me out, but give you some more to read, just look for Homebrew.357 in the gun smithing section. I tell you guys when this hip op is done will be running it in so I can get back in the bush for a hunt, Cheers, Homebrew.357.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, I would like to rename this thread ,Making the Quigley down under Sharps 1874 45-70 cal rifle on my lathe . Have anointed my computer with a jug of homebrew, bowed to the fore compass bearings , sniffed a bit of gun powder, that should appease the gods of wronged   named threads. Feeew!, Homebrew.357.

----------


## Tommy

You're definitely getting a high five if I see you at the range.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, Tommy, Scouser , Have been to the bench rest shoots and general practice, nobody has said, Are you a rely of billy dixion. You wont see me, just look for a large cloud of smoke. I suppose I should`d do this, but it does say load development, the Asian guy with a  baby a/ k look a like beside me, .223', firing like Rambo," What the hell", after my first shot with old lead poison .  :Zomg:  Homebrew.357.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi all, I think I did the barrel post to show the barrel making in more detail, as I was doing it, so will go back to how I decided on the Sharps rifle for my next project. Finished the Hawken and had replenished  my no 8 wire and washing machine bits, so was looking on Ebay in US when I saw Quigley down under Sharps 1874 rifle plans.  :Psmiley:   I started drooling all over the computer, after a bit of biding I got them for $65 us, +$25 pp, about nz $126.00 and on my door 5 days later. They say they for wall hanging and not for making a rifle from , do so at your own risk , I carn`t see anything wrong with then , there are 9 sheets, plans in inches, are .900mmx.640mm size and I had them lamented to keep them clean. Now this is a new ball game for me, this is the first time I have tried  making from plans, yep, the Hawken had no engineering plans, just ones for making the stock. So here is some pics of the plans. Homebrew.357., Full size. ,  ,,  I`m still drooling.

----------


## homebrew.357

Mmmmmm, I think the buggers have all gone down to the Ruapuka pub,  :Beer: . Anyway here is a #8 wire bit, the Sharps has a under lever come trigger guard thingie that drops down the breech block, so had to make it in two bits , the front part was milled, drilled, machined out of 1045 steel. The back bit was cut off the side of 1018 mild round stock, the two bits where welded together and then a lot of grinding ,sanding and polishing to clean it up and finale bent to shape . looks good. Homebrew.357.
, , made to fit and ready for welding., welded. , bent to shape.  ,, with breech block.

----------


## homebrew.357

But wait, there`s more, :Thumbsup:    had to make the side plate with a hammer that's on steroids , also a gruntey v shaped spring to drive the hammer. Now my take on making springs is to make a spring form a spring, had a bit of car spring that had been put in the fire over night, fish it out and it`s soft to cut. Cut out the spring shape, filing, sanding to clean up smooth and then reharden it and temper, done, I had my side action main spring. Homebrew.357. 
, Cut out from the lump.  , Hardened, polished, tempered, done.

----------


## stug

Beautiful, your talent amazes me!

----------


## Nick-D

This is so rad. I want a falling block rifle in my life

----------


## Scouser

Love it HB. keep up the 'great' work......

----------


## homebrew.357

I want one to, so, I`m making it, now the action is all on a side plate and it has to be good hard steel, but you have buy a large bit and I only needed a small bit. Problem, how to find a bit of good comeinhandy stuff,  :Nose Pick: . Having a barbie at my sons place , you haven`t got some hard plate steel buy any charnce son?. I`v  got three bits, buggered up Stilth chain bars, the rest is history . So cut a bit from bar with angle grinder, very hard, annealed it with gas tourch  so I could cut to shape, then drilled holes and cleaned up ready for fitting other bits. So, yer, had my side plate,  :Cool:  Homebrew.357
, Bit cut out from chain bar.  , Getting there., cleaned up., The side plate from chain bar, when ready will just reharden and temper for nice finnish.

----------


## Tommy

You're a machine!

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, You could be right, I looked in the mirror and on my left side there`s a turret lathe, surface grinder, drill. Right side has C N C machine, shaper, lathe. Just managed to get my arms out to work on the Sharps rifle cover, a bit of Crow , Navajo bead work and it`s looking good, carn`t wait to take it to the range and pull out the Sharps 1874 Quigley 45-70 rifle and say, " You haven`t by any chance got a wooden bucket have you."  :Thumbsup: , Homebrew.357., ,

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi it`s all coming along nicely , and making a possibles  bag for my Hawken for when I can take it for a hunt, but with all the ops I`v be having will have to rethink my transport to the bush. Homebrew.357. 
   :Thumbsup:

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi again, as you proberley  relies I have already made theres parts I`m showing you, I got a bit ahead. So had to make the tumbler assy with fly, it`s very much the same as my Hawken lock, but bigger. Set up round 4140 stock in lathe off centre, for the hammer shaft and machined tumbler body round, then using saddle as a shaper cut out sear and half cock notches, turned hammer and bridle shafts and then cut it of the stock, reset up to cut square for hammer. When all was polished up hardned and tempred , done!, Homebrew.357.
,Turning to shape. ,coming on.  ,bit more work.  , cutting the sear.

----------


## Markgibsonr25

If you need more dead chainsaw bars give me a shout I  have about 20 or so here.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hell no, I don`t want any more, still got one large one, this is my last rifle build and will take a while yet to do. Thought I would make it nice on the in side, so had a go at jeweling it, passable . Now the next bit is how do you make a Sharps side hammer on a lathe.  :36 1 7: , Homebrew.357.
, Looks good.

----------


## homebrew.357

Now the hammer was a bit of a mission, I had a large round bit of 1045, so this was going to be the hammer, set up and faced it clean then drilled some datum holes. The hammer head over left at the top, so had to cut all the rest off to allow for this, then cut a bit more or the hammer sharp. On the right side a radius was cut with a formed tool and was cut with the old rock and roll with the chuck , could not be turned . So that's the start of the hammer,  :Cool:  .Homebrew.357.
, Large bit of steel. , Set up to mill heaps of along the black mark. ,  profile cut, rock and roll. ,Hammer coming out, more hacksawing. , cutting hammer profile, R/Roll. , getting there. , Starting to look like a hammer.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, The hammer had to have a square hole at just the right angle to line up with the tumblers square shaft for half cock and full cock. I did this by using the saddle as a shaper to square the hammers round hole, and same for the tumbler shaft, when the hammer was just starting to go on the tumbler shaft I finished with fine files. Had to thin down the main spring, to hard to cock, I made it thicker so I could take some off to get it right , and I had my Sharps side plate all good to go.  :Cool:  Homebrew.357.
, Hole square. , Bingo, a Sharps hammer on steroids. , Tumbler shaft cut square. ,The set up.

----------


## Scouser

Brilliant HB....classic mate!!!!

----------


## homebrew.357

The last bit is also good, I`m rapt my self . Shaft fits hammer snug, with a press fit, then assembled it all and got it working to full cock, so I now have a complete working Sharps side lock, will need final fitting to the action, :Have A Nice Day: , Hombrew.357.
, , press fit. , fits on nice. , all fits.  ,at full cock, and made the hammer screw to., the other side.

----------


## Tommy

And damn does it look good too!

----------


## homebrew.357

Now what I need is a nice bison seine ingraved on the side plate, have to find out how/ who to do it. Hey, off the crutches and working on my hip. Homebrew.357.

----------


## Toby

Get an engraver and teach yourself!

----------


## homebrew.357

Oops, I must be getting old brained, I just found I have posted all this on Making a Sharps rifle  on my lathe, are well you are getting double , and I had better check around, maybe I`m making two guns!, :Wtfsmilie:  Homebrew.357.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, hips ok, but now have had a huniea op, right side, so back to resting up for a bit, will get things going when I can get out and about. :Ouch...it Hurts:  Homebrew.357., cover for the Sharps.

----------


## homebrew.357

And put the finishing touches to my possibles bag and have made a ali hunting ram rod ,so all`s ready for when I can get out and about. When I have got the barrel and action together will need a kind farmer/ land owner out of Auckland who, my have his own rifle range to proof test the Sharps, (try to blow it up), but will be a while yet. Could be a few bottles of homebrew!, :Thumbsup: . Homebrew.357.

----------


## homebrew.357

Well that went down like a lead balloon, so nobody has a 200,000 tho farm, well will just have to get down to the bush in my caravan for a hunting, gun testing 5 day trip. Have looked at getting the receiver breech block hole cut out with wire E D M, all`s looking good, going back Friday with all the plans and bits so I can get things up and running again. Speaking of running, no I`m  walking, the hip is coming along nicely , going for long walks to wear it in. Have not been to the nzda range for a bit, I see a black powder cannon shoot coming up , so will give old lead poison a work out.  :Cool:  Cheers, homebrew.357.

----------


## sharps no 1

you are a bloody legend and a national treasure Homebrew

----------


## homebrew.357

Hell, I don`t think I`m that good, but will be happy when I feel the recoil and see the smoke from the first shot at the range and as they say, "It`s not over till the fat lady sings", which means the gun is not finished yet. So still working on bits for the Sharps like the back sight, set up on the lathe to mill out the range slider on the pop up for long range shooting. Would also love a tang peep sight, so will look at that a bit later, quite a tricky bit to make, but as my grand son say`s, "grandad can fix anything, he even made a GUN!.  :XD:  Homebrew.357.  , Milling machine at work. , Making the slider. , In the rough, but getting there.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, Have sent the block of 4140 steel for the  receiver to cut out the breech block hole, should hear back soon when finished. Went to the black powder shoot and after lunch had a go with my Hawken, .45, well getting all ready to load and hammer to half cock, no spring load, the tumbler to spring pin had come out, :Pissed Off:  , so a frantic side plate out, pin back in and pliers to hook spring back on. Had my best group with ten shots, fore holes touching , :Wtfsmilie: . The sight is finished and looks good,  Homebrew.357.

----------


## Tommy

Champion!

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, Have sent the block of 4140 steel for the  receiver to cut out the breech block hole, should hear back soon when finished. Went to the black powder shoot and after lunch had a go with my Hawken, .45, well getting all ready to load and hammer to half cock, no spring load, the tumbler to spring pin had come out, :Pissed Off:  , so a frantic side plate out, pin back in and pliers to hook spring back on. Had my best group with ten shots, fore holes touching , :Wtfsmilie: . The sight is finished and looks good,  Homebrew.357.

----------


## homebrew.357

Oops, forgot the pic`s, , ,  ,  , And the day went with a bang!, Homebrew.357.

----------


## Tommy

Gotta get my arse to one of these BP shoots, looks like a hoot!

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, Its a lot of fun alright , will post some pic`s on a new thread. Here is my best group bench shooting with ten shots aiming at the black cross, 6 o'clock, mind fore shots are missing, :Zomg:  have to put a bigger backing paper to see where they go. Was trying out a new way to load, powder in 70grs 3f, card on powder, lube felt wad, S P G lube 270gr bullet. Seam's to like it, this will be my hunting load. Cheers, Homebrew.357.
, That's definitely a dead deer!.

----------


## Frogfeatures

Looking good
That's the Akld Deerstalkers range, at Riverhead ?

----------


## homebrew.357

Yep, that's the one, this was the first time out there for me after convalescing from my hip op, had to give my Hawken a feed. But something will always go wrong, set up to start loading, hammer to half cock and no spring presser, the retaining pin to the sear had come out. So a frantic side lock off, fined pin and re hook up mainspring. After all that It`s a wounder I could hit anything. All so shoot my old PH .308 and a Marlin .3030 , helps keep the eye in .Homebrew.357.

----------


## lefty1

Hi , are you still set up to bore a blank  if so would you consider boring any for others  (me for starters )  I would like one for black powder in free cutting mild steel ( 12L14) .

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi Lefty 1, I can re setup to drill a bore size ,( one at .419/20" and one at ,444". The two gun drills I have. I use my lathe for normal work, all the add on bits come off. I have a 26' blank, rifled 1-33' in 1018 steel with a roughish bore, needs lapping that I don`t want. It`s the rifling that takes time, have to make up a new rifling cutter head for each bore, and I would not say a price until you see the barrel and all would be for black powder only. At this time can only do a left hand rifling twist off 1-33'" or 1-20" , most M/L are 1-48"/1-60", Cheers, Homebrew.357.

----------


## lefty1

Hi , and Thanks for the reply , I do not have a gun drill but I have a sine bar rifling bench nearing completion which gives you a choice of left or right hand and almost any twist you want  and easy to make  ..
 I really want a barrel 30 to 34 inches long  the .444 would be ok but at 26 is too short  .. I can ream the bore to suit my requirements ..  I am making a flint lock

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, I've pm you Lefty and that 1018 blank rifled barrel is 1-25/5 twist, .450" bore . Will be picking up my receiver block on monday with the hole for breech block done, so will be back in to it, Ceers . Homebrew.357.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi guys, I`m a happy camper, have just got my block of 4140 steel back from the machinist with the breech block hole cut out and my breech block fits in a nice snug oily fit. It has also been squared up by grinding for good datum points, so as they say, I`ve got my work cut out for me, but lots more to do. Some pics before I stuff it up. Homebrew.357. 
 ,, This is the precision I can not do ,

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, hopefully this is the precision I can do, b/block mounted on top slide after marking out centre for barrel hole and then drill with small and larger drills. Change to milling cutters to plunge cut hole larger and change to boring bar for a hole size of 1.070",and then will have to thread it on the saddle as well. The threading tool held in four jaw chuck and adjustment out using two of the jaws ever so slightly. Will have to remove the tail stock so I can test the barrel for fit, by driving saddle to back of the lathe while still in threading mode. So this is what you do if it won`t fit on your faceplate . :Thumbsup: , Homebrew.357.  P S, All so have threaded the Sharps barrel, 1.5metric.
,, Getting there.  .

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, As you can see I have threaded the barrel end ready to fit in the receiver  and as I said it will not fit on my face plate, but with right low down  cunning, it did!," there`s ways and means". So with the angle plate bolted to the f/plate, and the rec/block clamped to that , it took all day to git it running true to side, face, and hole. Now I can cut the thread and test the barrel for fit, I think and if not will just have to remove the tailstock. Will take it real slow, Cheers, Homebrew.357.
, boring bar to finish size. , It takes low cunning and a lot of junk., And some nuts and bolts.

----------


## homebrew.357

After some careful but slow thread cutting I finally was able to screw in the barrel with plenty of grease so it would not jam up on me as I wanted a tight thread. It now screws in nicely with a bit of presser and when tightened up there is a .050" gap with the breech block and barrel chamber face, as I left it short for final machining of barrel lip to receiver face and head spacing. Will have to cut away about 70% of the steel block to get it looking like a Sharps receiver , but must, must take it carefully so there`s no stuff ups, measure three times and cut once!, if I cut it off, carn`t   put it back. Cheers,Homebrew.357.
,

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi Guys, Back from a few days up north at Kerikeri, saw a weather window so loaded up my small caravan with eggs, bacon, sausages, onions and when I got to the camp site, there`s a home kill butcher across the road, best aged sirloin steaks I`v come across. Great stuff, one needs a break to get healthy , well it was a bit of a walk to the butchers and had to have a few beers when I got back,  :Thumbsup: .
So have just finished cutting the radis at the top of the Sharps receiver after clamping it to my angle bracket on the cross slide and slowly fly cutting out at the top, one more bit done.  Homebrew.357.
, Cutting out the radis .   , Bit more done.

----------


## Scouser

> Hi, As you can see I have threaded the barrel end ready to fit in the receiver  and as I said it will not fit on my face plate, but with right low down  cunning, it did!," there`s ways and means". So with the angle plate bolted to the f/plate, and the rec/block clamped to that , it took all day to git it running true to side, face, and hole. Now I can cut the thread and test the barrel for fit, I think and if not will just have to remove the tailstock. Will take it real slow, Cheers, Homebrew.357.
> Attachment 37119, boring bar to finish size. Attachment 37120, It takes low cunning and a lot of junk.Attachment 37121, And some nuts and bolts.


Brilliant HB, "more than one way to skin a cat" springs to mind  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kotuku

@homebrew -mate with your talents you could machine yourself a new hipjoint after the sharps is finished.imagine rollin up to the surgeon with it -'righto doc -ive milled it when can ya fit the bloody thing"-jeez man the six milliondollar man would be green with envy!

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi Kotuku, When I went in to have my first hip joint removed, I said "What do you do with the  old one " , yer, I`v  got it in my draw , thinking how can I use  it in the Sharps build. :Grin:  Make a great knob for my Hawken ram rod . Anyway, I`m drilling a hole in a steel shaft at the moment, blank barrel for a customer's  muzzle loader, my fame is getting out there.  :Cool: , Cheers, Homebrew.357.

----------


## kotuku

you are on it my man -imagine what you could do with a politicians ballsack!

----------


## Beaker

> you are on it my man -imagine what you could do with a politicians ballsack!


Bugger all, cause theyd be to small on most of them, apart from helens.....

----------


## homebrew.357

I don`t think it goes for our Auckland stallion, hear he has spent $20.000 of tax payers money on a new bedroom in his council offices, he would be wise to keep away from our cannon shoots, the boys are always looking out for large balls to shoot. :Ka Boom:  Homebrew.357.

----------


## kotuku

> I don`t think it goes for our Auckland stallion, hear he has spent $20.000 of tax payers money on a new bedroom in his council offices, he would be wise to keep away from our cannon shoots, the boys are always looking out for large balls to shoot. Homebrew.357.


judgin by the way things are goin -youd put him down the barrelballs&all wouldnt you .
when thats done hang about cause weve got him with mammaries here in shakeytown who could happily follow him from my POV!face like a narwhals minge!
ya could at a pinch use her acolytes as assorted pullthroughs!

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi Kotuku, Bet there are a few narwhals faces in the windy city,  :XD:  those mainland boys just upped there kilts and got stuck in and I bet they put those beer handles to good use.  :Beer: . Now the front of the receiver is milled in a bit on both sides, so clamped onto my angle bracket to get the job done with milling cutter in four jaw chuck. The mill has rounded edges , so no sharp corners that can cause stress cracks, it`s getting there, Homebrew.357.
, Clamped on to mill the first side. , The other side. , You can never have enough clamps. , Milled both sides, job done.

----------


## kotuku

mate,youre a bloody gem ,ya bloods worth bottlin!

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi Kotuku, No I`m doing it the other way around, what I`v bottled is going into my blood. Now have also ground a radis on the front of the receiver and milled out a large flat on the left side to  bring it to the right size as the block is a bit larger than required, did this with a t/c fly cutter off centre so all was cut out in one go. Homebrew.357.
pic 166, Radis on face. pic`s 167, 168, milling out large flat. pic 170, job done.
, ,,.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, The receiver is a bit over weight with a goodly lot that has to come off, so sent it to boot camp for a work out to lose a bit, but they grabbed me as well so I had a good work out as well. Good to have there`s fitness classes in winter, gives me something to do.  :36 17 4:  Homebrew.357.
, top view. , Slimed down. , Cutting out some of the flab. , A lean mean machine.

----------


## homebrew.357

And to those who think I have a electric band saw,  :XD: , NO I don`t, I just put a hack saw blade into my bush camping saw and I`m the champion arm wrestler in the retired men's club.  :36 22 1: . Homebrew.357., ,

----------


## res

That's keen!

----------


## homebrew.357

The under lever fits in a slot under the receiver , so set up and with a off centred mill and cut out to full depth. At the top of this slot a tee cut is milled for the lever spring , I made up a cutter from an old milling bit and used the fore jaw chuck to adjust the in feed. Also drilled the hole for the lever pin. With a bit of cleaning up and fine sanding will see if the breech block and under lever fit and work ok.  :Thumbsup:  ,Homebrew.357., Milling lever slot. , Bit more to go. , Tee slot for spring at top.

----------


## kimjon

Looking great!

Kj

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi guys, Finally a break through in this build, yes, the breech block and lever are the sweetest fitting things I have made , move snug and firm. Hay, this gun may really get to work, I know I had a hand with the receiver hole , but when it works like this, wow,  :Thumbsup:   :36 1 11: . Homebrew.357. , Breech block, lever sweet as. , Lever down, breech open. , Front view.

----------


## homebrew.357

A bit more work on the receiver, milled to final size the back sloping bit under the tang, a bit of a mission, had to use a long I" boring bar, but with small cuts and going nice and slowly I got there. And have also milled the small slot for the b/block lever retaining pin. So with that lot done I set up to cut out the top U shaped bit that lets the cartridge slide into the chamber, milled out with a small mill first and then finish to shape with a rounded bull nose mill, it`s coming on. :Cool: , Hombrew.357.          , Milling with long fly cutter. , It`s doing the job..   , milling out cartridge slot.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, Cutting out a slot first helped with the round nose mill as it was not cutting a large area , but still cut it nice and slowly. The cutter running at centre milled a final slot size of .725" , but I needed .800", so I just moved the cutter off centre a bit till I got the right size. Had a barrel, receiver and breech block fit out and a cartridge slides in nicely .  :Psmiley:  , This is getting juicy , it`s going to go Bang one day,  :Ka Boom: . Homebrew.357.
, Cutting out the radis. , Looking good. , looking better. , All of them plus nice.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi all, Had a trial fit out to see if all was working ok and I had not made any stuff ups.  :Zomg:  . I can report all is looking great, The barrel is not right in yet, needs a bit machined off for head spacing and a bit more machining of the receiver yet. But hey, It`s coming on good, I`v even loaded up some cartridges for the first shoot out.  :Confident: , Cheers, Hombrew.357.
, All fits together. , The breech opens. , It`s going to go bang one day. , Trigger finger is getting itchy.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi all, The receiver has a radius on the top, sides of the b/block, so with my normal ingenuity  :Wink:  I set it up on the lathe and using my electric drill clamped to the angle bracket with a grinding wheel of the right size I slowly ground it by the old rock and roll way. In feed with cross slide and I just moved the saddle along for the side of the b/block area. Now grinding on a lathe is a no  no, :Zomg: , the grit will stuff up the lathe fast if nothing is done to stop the grit getting on the bed ways, I know this, so you will see lots of rags on the lathe to stop this, its not to keep it warm.  :Thumbsup: , Homebrew.357.
, The set up for grinding. , One end in the fore jaw chuck. , Off centre for the radius. , The drill, G/wheel, lots of rags.

----------


## res

I still think this is one of,if not the, most interesting threads I have seen on this forum.

----------


## kotuku

HByou are a bloody genius and a determined one at that.methinks (like the others)this is gonna be a very special weapon.My mind boggles at your talents and enginuety.

----------


## Scouser

> HByou are a bloody genius and a determined one at that.methinks (like the others)this is gonna be a very special weapon.My mind boggles at your talents and enginuety.


+1 mate, i love keeping up with this build.... :Thumbsup:

----------


## kotuku

home brew -can we all gather online and give you the big countdown when HB1 launches her first missile??. :Thumbsup: 
PS-do nth korea know about this devastating new artillery piece?? :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi Guys, I put a thread in "Hunts" , I`m taking the Hawken on a trip for Sika, now the pic of me firing it was quite funny. On my right was a Korean guy with a baby ak7 type rifle, 40 round mag, .223 cal and a large box of amo to start a war. He was looking at me wondering why I was "cleaning" my gun so much, ramming home the bullet , he had never seen a muzzle loader, I capped and set her up and fired, boom, large cloud of smoke, he jumped up yelling, "Buddy Hell", What the **#@%%$^ hell is that thing. :Zomg: mg So they know about the Hawken.  So the grinding went ok and now have a nice radis on front and sides. It`s coming on, Homebrew.357. 
, Grinding working good. , Coming on nicely. , Radius done. , Looking good.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi All, The receiver sides are rounded, but it was easer to grind them to 45%, on my drill press using my long suffering x-y vice . As this is a Kiwi Sharps I`m allowed to cheat, :Redbullsmiley: . 
Also  fitted the side plate with hammer, a bit of filling got it fitting nicely . I have stress relieved the receiver , in the oven for 4 hours at 200c , came out nice and tender . I'm surprised  myself how this is coming along, I think I`m better than I thought I was.   :Thumbsup: , Homebrew.357.                                                                            , Grinding at 45% the side bits.  , Side plate fits in.  , Stating to look the part.

----------


## veitnamcam

Clocking up a fair few shed hours there Homebrew...are you keeping a track of them?

----------


## homebrew.357

Hell no, I just tell the wife I`m going to tidy up the garage and then I get side-tracked and start working on the gun.  I wouldn't count it in hours, more like years, and just doing all this in half of my garage, other half for the car. Kotuku I don`t think it would wise if I fired the Sharps in the lounge while sitting at the computer and will not be firing it until a proof test is done, that's why I was looking for someone with a farm ,but will probably take it on a goat hunt for all the testing and good excuse to go on a hunting trip. The proofing is done before the gun is finished, no good  finishing it and then blow it up, when the barrel is fitted and it will fire primers loaded in cases, every time, then the proof test, It`s got to be safe. In the mean time we are planning our big O E down the south Island in our small caravan for three months to see the main land. :Thumbsup: , Cheers, Homebrew.357.

----------


## kimjon

I've got a farm you can proof test it on if you get stuck. We have good cell phone coverage and waikato hospital is only 30 minutes away :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: . But seriously, you're welcome to test it down here if you want.

Kj

----------


## Dan88

this is an awsome thread. really enjoy seeing a lump of steel turning into an amazingly crafted gun. cheers for the pics and the detailed info. the clever ways of getting the lathe and drill press to do what you want done is worth its own thread too.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, Hey Kimjon thanks for your offer, I may at a later date take you up on that, save me going all the way down to the Pureora Forest and I can come self sufficient, could come down in my caravan, and if you are not milking the cows, will bring some homebrews!, can't drink this and still millke thas cooowws!, :Zomg:    And Dan88, the receiver is radis on the tang area, so for a clever way of doing  this I turned my lathe into a grinding one and set the receiver to turn the required radi . Then fitted my grinding spindle assy with drill as drive , plenty of rags it was under way, but will be a slow job, have to take small cuts with the cross slide as in feed. The pics should give the clever idea, Cheers, Homebrew.357., receiver in 4 jaw chuck. , My grinding attachment with drill to drive. , there you go, No such thing as "Can't do it".

----------


## kimjon

No worries, pm me with a bit of lead in time when you're ready.

That grinding set up is genius! I'm learning a few tricks just by following this thread. Truly awesome kiwi ingenuity.

Kj

----------


## homebrew.357

'I`m leaning a few tricks", Hell, I should have a patent out on this stuff,  :Zomg: , or start a engineering school on how to make anything with a potato peeler and egg beater.  :Wink: . The grinding op has come out good, I now have a nice radis on top of the receiver and with some fine sanding should come up nice and smooth. Cheers, Homebrew.357.    
, Looking good.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi Guys, As you know I was looking for some Woodstock for this rifle , well I have got a lovely bit thanks to GaryP. I think its black walnut and this will make a real nice stock if I do my job ok. As for a nice oil finish, thinking of True oil, but have not used it before, just looking for a nice oil finish on the stock. Homebrew.357.
,  :Thumbsup: , Thanks Garyp.

----------


## kimjon

Boiled linseed gives a nice finish, but will spot when it gets wet. Trueoil is pretty good, I rate it for something that does what it says on the bottle. There are more complicated ways of doing it, but bang for buck trueoil is pretty good.

I made this stock from walnut from scratch. The finish is trueoil added is holding up really well. If it wears, you can steel wool it...then reapply...easy as.

Kj

----------


## kotuku

wow -what a cracker piece of stock wood.that show off the sexy wee beastie to perfection I bet.  :Thumbsup: aye squire you truly are a  bloody genius the original  McGyver of gunsmithing :Pacman: 
 to all the wowsers who say beer aint good for ya -lookwhat homebrew does to ya intellect! :Psmiley: 
BTW Kj- your stockwork is bloody nice too.Hidden talents eh what!

----------


## Sideshow

I'll have a word with my gun smith here and see if I can get his Purdy recipe off of him. I've a tin of it in the shed and have redone all my stocks with. Alkanet Root is in it and really helps with bring out the fiddles and grain.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi guys, Yep the brew is not a bad drop now, when I first started I set down two brews and to check on them I sent two samples to the D S I R, got a urgent telegram saying" Shoot both donkeys '  :Thumbsup:   Homebrew.357, Heeehaaaaa.

----------


## kotuku

at least you didnt get a plain brown envelope confirming a pregnancy! :O O:  :Zomg:  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## homebrew.357

Now that would make the brew full of a few hormones,  :Wtfsmilie: , Looking at my waste line, mmmmmm, mind it`s been like this for a few years now, so I don`t think I've go that problem. Into a bit of technical  stuff now, checking on what heat treatments for the 4140 steel and It looks like the barrels ok as is. The receiver and breech block will be nitrate case hardened, this is to stop wear and still can be blued, but before that's done will finish off a few bits to do, tang screw holes, surface polish, barrel fitting and will have a mock up to see if it will fire some primed cases, if it does I`m in business for the proof test. At the moment I`m setting up the trigger assembly and making shore the lock sear is engaging properly. I have the plans for the "shotgun" stock for this rifle and that's the one I will make for it. Cheers, Homebrew.357.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi guys, I feel a bit like Nasa, When after all the hard work men finally stood on the moon, witch means I have busted some primers in this rifle, so the firing pin is working, after some twigging and will have to bend the under lever up a bit so the breech block is a bit lower, pin hit is to high. This is the stage where you find out what's not working and start fixing your stuff ups.  :Zomg:  . Will have to shim were the barrel screws into the receiver buy 15/16" thou, It's this much out with a barrel flat at the top and breech block is a rubbing fit on barrel breech end only with a case in, bit of find sanding will fix for a nice tight head space.  So it`s my clever way of fixing things up that will get this rifle going,Cheers, Homebrew.357., The first fired primers. , You have to look again. , Think of it as baby pic`s. , It`s my baby, oops could be the brew.

----------


## kotuku

we salute you as im sure many of the worlds gunmakers best would.A bloody epic project in every sense of the word.no doubt the next brew to go through the fermenter will be an old"45/70special". kick like a demented donkey and makes ya fart like blackpowder igniting and a head on it you could ricochet a lead slug off!

----------


## kimjon

What an awesome sense of achievement you must have right now, great job!

Kj

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, guys, yep, Kotuku, I may just have the right brew for this baby, It`s called "weetbix and jelly bean stout", two cans of stout, small packet weetbix , some brown sugar. It ferments for 18 days and when you bottle it just drop in two black jelly beans. Its 11 percent alcohol and black as gunpowder, after two bottles my wife say I would be a sert to take over the mawi gas field . Now even though it fired , I was holding the B/block in the right place for the firing pin hit, when fully closed the pin was to high. I have recut and welded the under lever so it now puts the b/block in the right spot when closed. Still a bit more to do, the ejector slot and cut out for it in the breech end of the barrel , still have to sort out how to do this. Cheers, Homebrew.357.

----------


## kotuku

bejasus what a drop ta wet the bairns head! :Pacman: .that'll pack a kick like a bloody demented rhino if you overindulge id imagine! :ORLY:  :Sick:  :Angry:

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi Kotuku, I wouldn't wet the baby's head with this stuff, the poor bugger would never have any hair!!. After a bit of thinking I sussed out how to cut the slot in the receiver for the ejector, I made up a tungsten tipped cutter and set it in the fore jaw chuck. Mounted the receiver onto the cross slide and at 6% angle for the ejector slot, the cutter was set at the right height with the chuck and infeed  with the cross slide, it`s working and I`m still doing it. How, just move the saddle up and down and slowly wind it in, like a shaper!, No such thing as "Can't do it" :Thumbsup: , Homebrew.357.
, Where I get my T/C tips from. , The set up. , Cuts like a shaper., The cutter coming out after a pass.

----------


## homebrew.357

So after cutting the slot for the ejector I had to fit it, and with a bit of grinding, filing I finally got I to work. Now the breech end of the barrel has a flat on the side and a milled cross slot so the ejector can sit in when the breech is closed. I set the barrel up and with my normal backyard milling I got the job done. My hunting trip looks like its gone tits up, they can't get anyone to come with me and need two on the block, so I will be going away for a few days myself for a break. Cheers, Homebrew.357. 
, Ejector fits in.
, Again, flagged it so you can see.
, Milling flat on barrel.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi guys, A bit more, After milling the flat I had to mill a slot for the ejector as well then it would close in when the breech was closed. When all was working I tried a case and it ejected perfectly . I then tried some loaded cases and no go, the rim on them was slightly larger, from a different batch, so had to machine a bit out of the barrel so they would fit in,(.003") all's is now good, all cases fit in. Cheers, Homebrew.357.
, The barrel set up.
, Case fits in.
, Breech closed.
, Case ejects nicely .

----------


## Spanners

Have you finished my rifle yet??  :Grin:

----------


## homebrew.357

Flaming heck, I knew this would happen, :Omg:  Spanners you will have to move to the back of the queue and I`m going to stock up on old washing machine parts and bike chain plus sprockets so I can go into mass production." The Homebrewed Kiwi Quigley down under 1874 Sharps rifle Company ". Sounds about right. I`m trying to make a tang sight for the rifle and after I have drilled the holes for it that will be the last bit of machining on the receiver, a good clean and polish then it and breech block will be case hardened.  Thinking of trying some acid etching on the side plate, but will practise on some scrap before I give it a go. You know it`s all coming to gather. :Thumbsup: , Homebrew.357.

----------


## kotuku

listen HB-if you want washing machine motors etc just yodel cause my q store does have a coupleof spares and to a god bastard like you its postage only and theyre yours.Hells bells if theres one thing trhat cheers a man up these days its progress reports on the new bairn.spanners ya bugger -stick with ya shanghai!

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi All, I`m pissed of, I should stick to a shanghai as well, hunting with my black powder rifle, up pops a deer, kaarrboomm!, deer went that way and haven't a clue where the bullet went!!  :XD: , I missed!!. That's it, the bloody Hawken is for goats only and my .308 radar deer detecting rifle s uno number one deer rifle from now on. Yer I know, some times we have stupid ideas that just means we are stupid.  :Pissed Off:   O well, just have a beer and plan the next trip,  :Beer: , Homebrew.357., I always only see one deer, bugger!.

----------


## Beaker

I think this indicates more hunting time, and then more beer drinking is required.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

> Have you finished my rifle yet??


Now then Spanners.....Homebrew357 is not your bitch, are you Homebrew :Psmiley:

----------


## kotuku

personally HB id have offered the deer a beer ,and while the bugger was drinking Id have popped one behind his lughole -decimationand marinading all in one.
Ignore spanners -hes getting a touch excited now he knows father xmas is due soon.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, When I get a chance I`m going to ether rebore and recut the rifling or make a new barrel for the Hawkens. Have been playing around making a tang sight for the Sharps and now I have drilled and taped the two holes for it to fit on I can get the breech block and receiver case hardened. When I  get it back I can then fit the barrel on, BUT,it all has to line up at once, the last bit of tighting the barrel, ejector lines up and breech will close, Head spacing at .001/2", A flat on the top lines up for the sights. As you can see I`v more chance of winning lotto!. If I do get it, it`s ready for proof testing. My take on this is to load up some cartridges for a Ruger no 1 with cast lead 425gr bullets, fire two or three of there's and check things over, of cause  I will not be holding the gun, any volunteers  :Zomg:  Homebrew.357.
, Tang sight. , It clips on. , And off. , While the bucket is going out to 800 yards.

----------


## kotuku

spannnnnnnnneeeeeeerrrrrrssssssss!where are you homebrew needs ya now. good man .no it wont hurt -if it does mum will kiss it better ok-right off you go

there ya go HB-volunteer problem sorted .well if he wants to lay claim to it he can be the tester!

----------


## homebrew.357

Ok, Thanks Spanners, My past tests have not gone to bad, :Ka Boom:  I`ll have plenty of band aids on hand. :Ouch...it Hurts:  Here`s a pic of my last test, the tester is still running I think!  :Mouse: . Thanks again Spanners,  live can be a bitch but some ones has to do it. Cheers,  :Beer:  Homebrew.357. 
Pic , a bit much powder!!!.

----------


## kotuku

> Ok, Thanks Spanners, My past tests have not gone to bad, I`ll have plenty of band aids on hand. Here`s a pic of my last test, the tester is still running I think! . Thanks again Spanners,  live can be a bitch but some ones has to do it. Cheers,  Homebrew.357. 
> Pic , a bit much powder!!!.Attachment 42599


 bugger -thats a real undies decorator for sure!

----------


## Scouser

Been watching this whole project with amazement....you have a awful lot of patience HB, thats for sure......well done mate!

----------


## homebrew.357

I have just sent the receiver and breech block to be nitride, so in about 2/3 days I can put it to gather. I`m getting clucky about this gun,  :Psmiley:  , have made up a nest egg of ready to go cartridges for the gun, three are for the proof testing , 58grs of 2208 with a 405gr cast lead bullet, should make it sit up and take notice. Then 20 at 50grs 2208, same bullet, a normal load and eight with the holey 2f black powder 60grs, this should get the barrel working , it is good to go as I have just gave it a good lead lapping. Also having a practise run at acid etching  on some scrap, will use my battery charger to etch it, so will see how it goes before I do the side plate. Good things take time, Cheers, Homebrew.357
, My nest eggs all in the same 45-70 basket!

----------


## kotuku

Spanners will be along any time soon ,so you can clamp him onto the recoil pad and we'll all take a seat with an ale to watch the 45-70 show.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, Recoil pad?, Who said he could have one, no pain no gain and I will be able to judge my loads by his yells. :Omg:  :XD: . The last bits to do, milling a dove tail slot for the under lever breech block spring, a small block fits in and the spring is screwed to it. The block has two holes, the other one is to hold the back of forearm stock and there is one at the front to. The last bit will be setting up the sight`s , I think you line them up to the bore so will have to pack up the front sight to clear the receiver and line up the back sight. It`s coming into the home strait, not much more to do, well there`s still the stock to make.  :Thumbsup: . Cheers, Homebrew.357.
, This is where the slot needs to go. , Barrel set up for fly cutting slot. , Barrel is mounted on angle bracket. , Change to dove tail cutter.

----------


## Scouser

Hi HB, being a Toolmaker by trade, and having used Lathes, Milling machines, surface/cylindrical grinders and Drill presses in their own right i am 'blown away' you have done all this on a lathe....Kudos mate..... :Thumbsup:

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi Scouser, Pal old mate!, I love toolmakers, they have lots of used milling bits that are gold to a hobby machinist!!, yes that's all I`m doing this with, second hand mill bits, new ones are to pricey. Any way I keep trying the d/ tail block for fit and when it just starts to go in, that's it, it will be a nice press fit in the barrel. With that sorted I made up the small screw to holed the spring, assembled it all and had a test and it works OK, The other hole in the block is to hold the forearm stock at the back and there`s one at the front, will have to mill one for the front sight on top of the barrel with a spacer so it will line up with the back tang sight and inline with the bore. So two more dove tails should finish work on the barrel, or maybe I should do one for the back sight on top of the barrel as well just encase the tang sight is no good, like a rifle with a scope on. :Wink: , Cheers, Homebrew.357.
, And it just starts in.
, All tests OK.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi all, I`m milling the second slot for the forearm and then will be doing the back and front sight slots, when all this is done I can fit the barrel, I think, there`s always some thing I forget but its getting there. Xmas is here, so I will be away in our caravan for a few months on our South Island holiday in the new year, so will come back then and hope you all have a great Xmas, Cheers, Homebrew.357.

----------


## Friwi

I can keep your sharp in my safe while you are away if you want ;-) have a good Christmas .

----------


## kotuku

> Hi all, I`m milling the second slot for the forearm and then will be doing the back and front sight slots, when all this is done I can fit the barrel, I think, there`s always some thing I forget but its getting there. Xmas is here, so I will be away in our caravan for a few months on our South Island holiday in the new year, so will come back then and hope you all have a great Xmas, Cheers, Homebrew.357.


well if youre in chch in january -pm me id like to meet someone with so much bloody talent and a yearning for a brew or two!

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi Kotuku, Well, if you have a good drop I never say no to a beer or two, my wife and I will probably be in chch  end of January - February, leaving AK on the 18 Jan and slowly making our way down the east coast to chch. By that time will have worked up a good thirst for some cold ones,  :Beer: , so check your pms, Cheers, Homebrew.357.

----------


## kotuku

> Hi Kotuku, Well, if you have a good drop I never say no to a beer or two, my wife and I will probably be in chch  end of January - February, leaving AK on the 18 Jan and slowly making our way down the east coast to chch. By that time will have worked up a good thirst for some cold ones, , so check your pms, Cheers, Homebrew.357.


not brewing at present -probasbly not tillour new homes complete in april-may 2016 ,but i do know a dandy wee local bar&bottle store which has a great range of nice priced local brews to savour.FYI-Ipay $9.00for a 2litre flagon of harringtons!

----------


## Tommy



----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, I suppose I had better explain the three pic`s, after my deer hunting stuff up I reamed and lapped the barrel on my Hawken .45 and went to check it out on Sunday at the range shoot. I all was get weird looks as I carry it onto the range but one guy was jumping up and down, Hi ,I`m Tommy, I know you Homebrew, Is that your home made Hawken, I couldn't get a word in side ways. He ups with his yuppie phone/Ipox thinge, "Can I take some photos",  :Psmiley: , he was dribberling every where. So he posted the pic`s and now not a word out of him, so I have to explain it all. I tried eight shots with 270g bullets with 70grs 3f black powder first, not very flash, minute of elephant, all over the place. Then I loaded P R Ball with 50grs b/powder, shot ten shots on rapid fire, big surprise , not only did I hit the target, It looks like I was trying to cut it in half. I`m still thinking I may make a new barrel for it one day. Hey, it`s all about having fun, :Thumbsup:  , and thanks for posting the pic`s "Tommy", here`s my pic the best one!, Cheers, Homebrew.357.                                                                                                           , While there`s bullets in the air there`s hope.

----------


## gundoc

> Hi Kotuku, Well, if you have a good drop I never say no to a beer or two, my wife and I will probably be in chch  end of January - February, leaving AK on the 18 Jan and slowly making our way down the east coast to chch. By that time will have worked up a good thirst for some cold ones, , so check your pms, Cheers, Homebrew.357.


Hi Homebrew.  If you are coming as far as Cromwell give me a PM.  We can swap notes and have a beer in my 'cave'.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi boys, Coming right down to bluff, hop over to Steward Island and back up the west coast, about 3/4 months on the road, and will be taking my computer with me so I can pm you guys with the watering hole stops. I`m packing the Hawken and a .22, on the look out for a Bugsy hunt and a bit of b/powder shooting at some clubs down there, like the Wakanui beach B/P club, or maybe Bugsy on steroids.  Along with my fly rod, surf casting rod I won`t get bored. Hmmm, I thought mainlanders where a bit back country ,but I diden`t know you live in caves!!, :15 8 212: ,   :Wink: See you guys on the road, Cheers, Homebrew.357.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi Guys, I am still doing some bits on the rifle, mainly the stock wood fitting form the black walnut I got. Have roughly cut out the stock and forearm bits and fitting the forearm first, I cut it to fit the barrel on the lathe, same way I did the Hawken, and with lots of planning, sanding, oiling I have a nice forearm for the rifle. Still needs a few more coats of oil ,but I think its a keeper. This is the short forearm schnabble for the octagonal barrel, 10 1/2", I think it looks better on the short barrel, and it`s not to the plans, just my free hands having a go. Homebrew.357.
, Rough cut out.
, Pick the best bit for the stock.
, The forearm is fitting on nicely .
, And you can see with my back yard way I have a nice bit of wood sitting on the rifle.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, I was trying my idea of how to acid etch the side plate, off cause me being an electroplater no problem. My idea was to use a battery charger to do the etching, so I spray painted a test piece with clear lacquer all over and when dry I cut out and glued on my test pattern. I then carefully scraped away the lacquer all around the pattern outline and a bit more around it, then washed it in soapy water lightly and in to the battery acid, power on. Gave it 15 minuets , water wash and cleaned off with paint striper . Looks good, a bit more time etching for a deeper etch so it will stay after blueing . I have cut out some American Bison for the side plate, should look good. Homebrew.357.
, test, American eagle.

----------


## Maca49

Hi Homebrew, I made this one with my credit card today! Pedisoli 45/70 falling block carbine hasn't done much work by the look of it. Will shoot it next week!

----------


## homebrew.357

That's absolutely cheating!!,  :Omg: , you lazy sod,  :Yuush: , it`s so unfear, post it up to me so I can check if mine is the same,  :Psmiley: .  and so I can find out how they shoot!!!,  :Have A Nice Day: . You lucky sod, you had better git it to the range and get the barrel dirty, make heaps of smoke  Maca 49, Cheers, Homebrew.357.

----------


## Maca49

I knew you would feel like that, I haven't seen a shorty in a falling block, so grabbed it, go nicely with my Trapdoor and Matini Henry 45/70s I'll like you know how it goes with 63 grains 2f and a 500 grain slug! :Grin:

----------


## kotuku

You two buggers should go head to head at the tobygoodley memorial shoot next year. clint eastood &johnwayne reborn!

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi Maca49, No you have still got it wrong!!, Those short ones need 70grs fffg and a 550gr bullet  to get it out to 800yards. You can rest between shots, while they patch up your shoulder in hospital, :Ouch...it Hurts: .  Have heaps of fun with it, I`m going to when I get mine up and running, in the mean time eat heaps of mince pies, ham, turkey, washed down with lots of beer, need more weight to handle that new gun. Cheers, lucky sod,  :Thumbsup:   Hombrew.357.

----------


## Maca49

Shoulder is sorted, plenty of practice with this bitch! in 45/70

----------


## homebrew.357

O M G, You know how to hurt a man to the quick, that is painfully a lovely looking rifle, none of your plastic fantastic stuff, just plain old reliable . You have some nice guns Maca 49, enjoy them. Hi Kotuku I want to be Quigley , I`m shore I can find a wooden bucket!. Homebrew.357.

----------


## kotuku

how do ya do ,the names a brew -me trusty muskets fired a few. well ol chap you could alwasys hitch a lift with the SASto the current picnic spot.Im sure a few booms ,clouds of smoke and resulting dead hiluxes would confuse the assorted cameshaggers scrapping
ali ali what is that -do not know razzi -allah mentioned nothing about man with long gun that sound like bull camel farting but vanishes in great cloud of smoke.
Oh dear what will ISIS boss say our hilux tank has fallen over all dead -great hunk of lead sticking out!!woe is us.

----------


## homebrew.357

I`m glad to be in NZ, I hope Hellen gets the job of sorting the buggers out. A 45-70 would do a bit of damage to a technical, but I love it when a hell fire missile goes in the back window, there an`t much  left. Working on the stock now, planed the base flat to true it up for a datum, then cut the front angle true on the lathe. Set up the stock to cut the slot for the trigger plate base and then while its still there will mill out the deeper slots for it to fit in. I always cut it a bit small, then a bit of chisel work should get it fitting snug. Still waiting for bits form US, should come tomorrow, but will have to stop soon to get ready for the mainland trip. Cheers all, Homebrew.357.
, Milling out the trigger base slot.
, My set up for the stock.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, So with a bit of careful inletting the trigger plate assemble fits in nice and snug, and all I`v got to do is fit in the rest of it with no mistakes.  :Zomg: . It will be a tricky job, but now I have a good datum point and with very careful work should get it fitting right. Some people just buy them, but it`s so much more fun to make your own. :Wink:  Homebrew.357.
, Trigger plate fits in.
, It`s getting there.

----------


## Maca49

Yep I'll be shooting mine this weekend, cause I've got the time! Im sure you look at a job and say" what's the hardest way I could perform this task?", I take my hat off to you, you are a talent, now don't screw it up!!

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi ,I want to see the 50m target, to see if you can beat my one with the Hawken, and doing it on my lathe is speeding it up, I think. Just think, when I walk onto the range with it," Shiloh Sharps" , no , it`s a Kiwi Sharps! , and the action is stronger, it`s .020" wider, a bit more steel there. But what you have got is what you use and what you use is what you have got, so go shoot that gun and have fun. Cheers, Homebrew.357.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hold it, got it wrong, just measured the receiver width and it`s .068" per side so it is a strong action. The plans say it should be 1.830"and it is now 1.966" , this came about because when I had the breech block hole cut the tool shop surfaced ground the block of steel square and true, so I left it like that and a bit more weight will be good for my shoulder, :Thumbsup:  , Get stuck into Xmas, Cheers, Homebrew.357.

----------


## Maca49

So it's a cock up! Merry Christmas!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## homebrew.357

It`s not a cockup !, :XD:  Happy new year, :Thumbsup: , just a bit stronger and just getting all the metal bits to fit in the stock. I like to fit it all in before carving out the stock shape so there`s no mistakes . And my etching came out not to bad, ghost Bison on the side plate. Getting ready for the South Island trip, there will always will be weather, Cheers, Homebrew.357.
, Getting it all together.
, A bit of fine twigging has it working, ghost Bison on side plate.
, Looking good.

----------


## Blaser

> It`s not a cockup !, Happy new year,, just a bit stronger and just getting all the metal bits to fit in the stock. I like to fit it all in before carving out the stock shape so there`s no mistakes . And my etching came out not to bad, ghost Bison on the side plate. Getting ready for the South Island trip, there will always will be weather, Cheers, Homebrew.357.
> Attachment 44237, Getting it all together.
> Attachment 44238, A bit of fine twigging has it working, ghost Bison on side plate.
> Attachment 44239, Looking good.


Bloody impressive workmenship mate!!!!!!!

----------


## Dan88

hats off to you homebrew, that is truly a thing of beauty

----------


## homebrew.357

And to prove it`s not a cockup here are pics of it so far, fitted the butt plate on and then really got into carving out the stock shape, well to my idea of it. Have finished it and just needs a brass insert for the side plate made and then I can oil it. :Thumbsup: , It`s coming on!!, going to go bang soon, Homebrew.357.
, With butt plate on.
, roughed out to profile .

----------


## homebrew.357

And the finale bit of finishing on the stock and sanded with 220grit paper ready for oiling. Cheers, Homebrew.357.   PS, Yes, I`m really. going on holiday.  :Cool:  
, Final shape.
, last bit of sanding.
, Wait till it`s oiled.

----------


## Maca49

Awesome @homebrew it's looking more like mine every day :Grin:  shot mine for the first time Sunday, straight up 44/50 off hand 50 metres. Slightly to the right, couple of clicks to the left and only missed one gong, 2" dia at 50 metres all shoot.? 63 grains FFG Holysmoke powder, pushing a 500 grain pure lead projectile. Bounces nicely into the jaw with each shot, but good on the shoulder! Really rapped! :Cool:

----------


## kimjon

Beautiful bit of walnut! Will look amazing when oiled.

Kj

----------


## Scouser

Awesome job HB, really enjoyed the journey mate..... :Thumbsup:

----------


## homebrew.357

Ok, last bit guys, I was looking at what oils to use, I wanted a 1874 oiled look and talking to my son he said have a look at my new bath room, just finished fitting the Woodend sink bench and only sealed with Liberon finishing oil, it looked fantastic . So that's what I used, five coats, over night drying, steelo rub between coats and a final polish with bees wax, done. That's the last bit of gun stuff, have to get ready for our trip and the flaming fridge won`t go!!,  :Omg:  Cheers till I get back, Homebrew.357.
, Oiled. 
, Oiled.

----------


## madjon_

> Ok, last bit guys, I was looking at what oils to use, I wanted a 1874 oiled look and talking to my son he said have a look at my new bath room, just finished fitting the Woodend sink bench and only sealed with Liberon finishing oil, it looked fantastic . So that's what I used, five coats, over night drying, steelo rub between coats and a final polish with bees wax, done. That's the last bit of gun stuff, have to get ready for our trip and the flaming fridge won`t go!!,  Cheers till I get back, Homebrew.357.
> Attachment 44643, Oiled. 
> Attachment 44644, Oiled.


Enjoy the holiday HB.You earned it.See you in Richmond maybe?

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi all , Back from my look around the south Island, it`s a big bit of real estate, drove 5,890klms towing my small caravan. Anyway I have come to the finale bit of machining on this rifle, the back sight dove tail. Set up the barrel on the cross slide and well did it,  :Thumbsup:   :Cool: . Now all I that needs doing is to fix the barrel into the action, then it can be proof fired  :Ka Boom:  and will get all the bits black oxided /blued , when I get it all back I can assemble it and then a day at the range to break her in, and my shoulder,  :Ouch...it Hurts:  . Cheers, Homebrew.357.
, Milling the last slot.
, My usual back yard set up.
, Using the D T I for in depth.
, Change to dove tail cutter, when the sight just starts to go in, that`s it, it`s done.

----------


## Maca49

What's your next project :Cool:

----------


## Friwi

A Gatling in 45/70 to keep it in the period :-)

----------


## homebrew.357

On the way home stoped a the army museum, measured up the centurion tank, down size it, use a A T V running gear and knock up a .50 cal gun, ok 45-70  for it, bike chain for the tracks, yer, give the boys a shock at the range when I drive up in her.  :36 17 4:  Homebrew.357.

----------


## R93

Looking forward to reading how it shoots😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

> On the way home stoped a the army museum, measured up the centurion tank, down size it, use a A T V running gear and knock up a .50 cal gun, ok 45-70  for it, bike chain for the tracks, yer, give the boys a shock at the range when I drive up in her.  Homebrew.357.


Just a short 3 montha project then, now Friwis idea sounds good!  :Cool:

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi all, The rifle is finished, and I`m sorry that Toby is not here to see it, I didn't know him , but I think he liked his hunting and getting out in the bush. Life can throw some nasty rocks at us and we can't doge then all, I think he was a good guy who had to leave early.
So here are the pic`s of the Quigley 1874 Sharps rifle in 45-70 govt. It`s been a bit of a mission, but I got there and I must say it`s been a lot of fun trying to make something from nothing. I started this in December 2014 and I`m dam glad it`s finished, now I can see if it will be a shooter or a wall hanger. I weights 12.3/4lbs and just need to proof it and then get it blued. Hope all of you watching have enjoyed the thread and will help you in some way.  :Thumbsup: , Homebrew.357.
, The Sharps 1874, Home made.

----------


## homebrew.357

Some more pic`s.

----------


## R93

It's a work of art mate.
I always had a soft spot for the sharps.
Hope it shoots as good as it looks.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Wicked :Thumbsup: 

So what are you doing for us next then, how about a Maxim machine gun :Psmiley:

----------


## 300CALMAN

that is awsome

----------


## Maca49

Great skills and workmanship HB. You have good reason to be proud of the beast! Good luck with the sighting in and make sure you put together a full history for the future, with photos!!!!  :Cool:

----------


## Friwi

And you realise it is the first New Zealand made sharp! You should engrave a fern or a little nz old flag somewhere depending of how you voted ;-) ( just to tease you Maca ;-)

----------


## kotuku

so now its time to put down a celebratory batch of ol45/70 dark ale HB,to be sipped and savoured after having spent the day teaching the lassie how you want it to shoot.
!mighty job there mate ,absolutely rivetting(oops no puns intended) to see its construction !

----------


## Maca49

> And you realise it is the first New Zealand made sharp! You should engrave a fern or a little nz old flag somewhere depending of how you voted ;-) ( just to tease you Maca ;-)


Friwi that's a great idea, now are u supplying a Suppressor?

----------


## Friwi

We can sell one for the 45/70, homebrew would know how to thread the barrel and fit it properly I am sure.

----------


## homebrew.357

Crips guys, If the yanks hear about putting a suppressor on a Sharps rifle they will come and tar and feather me,  :Omg:  . I've made a date with a mate of mine who has a run up behind Muriwai beach, so will try and blow it up there and then if any thing is left will  :Ka Boom:  :Ouch...it Hurts:  see if it will hit what I point it at .  Spanners where are you!!!, Homebrew.357.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi Guys, Gave the beast it`s first taste of lead to day, three hot shots for proofing, all is good, then seven more holding my baby with shooting sticks to set the sights at 50m. Low and right first, but last three shots are there, with a 6 oclock  hold. Not to bad for a home made barrel, but when I cleaned it got a bit of leading, :Omg:  there`s the reason for no min of /.  All that needs to be done now is to stamp "1874 SHARPS 45-70" on thetop of the barrel, then get it blued. Homebrew.357.
, 50m, shooting sticks, one more shot.
, last shot.
, My baby got hot.

----------


## madjon_

> Hi Guys, Gave the beast it`s first taste of lead to day, three hot shots for proofing, all is good, then seven more holding my baby with shooting sticks to set the sights at 50m. Low and right first, but last three shots are there, with a 6 oclock  hold. Not to bad for a home made barrel, but when I cleaned it got a bit of leading, there`s the reason for no min of /.  All that needs to be done now is to stamp "1874 SHARPS 45-70" on thetop of the barrel, then get it blued. Homebrew.357.
> Attachment 47922, 50m, shooting sticks, one more shot.
> Attachment 47923, last shot.
> 
> Attachment 47924, My baby got hot.


Good to see you both got through unscathed.
Top effort Doug.

----------


## Beaker

Well done!
Looks bloody good

----------


## homebrew.357

Yep, Its dream time guys, for the first time I fired it I set her up in the shooting sticks, slip in a cartridge, shut the breech like a Chubb safe, pull hammer to full cock, pull on the set trigger, knees are knocking, snuggled into the stock, lined her up onto the target and gently touch the KKKKRAaaaakk, boy it spits out the bullet and just a push to the shoulder. So after I had a clean up, I fired six more shots, what a fun day, :Thumbsup:   , Homebrew.357

----------


## res

Awesome!

----------


## kotuku

bloody great photos squire -hell the old girl punches a hole through paper larger than a politicians Brain size!

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi guys, Have got the last jobs organised to finish off this rifle , having "1874 SHARPS 45-70" laser cut on top of the barrel and then will be getting it blued. Assemble it all back together and off to the range to reset the sights, and polish the barrel by shooting it, what a fun job. And to celebrate this kiwi Sharps have bottled a special herby old 45-70 brew , it`s a heavy black beer, a goodly dollop of black strap molass , tbs gun powder. A few glass of this will definitely be a undies scorcher. :Zomg:  .Its getting there, Homebrew.357.
, The old45-70 brew.
, To be drank only sitting down.

----------


## kotuku

pisssssst ,word around the traps is if it aint drinkable its make that 45.70 chamber sparkle as though he spit polished it. ive also heard a couple of undertakers are about to make enquiries as to it being suitable for ecologically friendly embalming .
HB is rumoured to have scoffed "of bloody course you twits ,i get regularly embalmed testing my own products!"
 now with all due respect HB if i drink enough would it make me sound like a goose fart in dense fog?no offence ,a polite enquiry as im looking for an aphrodisiac to enhance my overtures to her indoors if you get my drift???

----------


## homebrew.357

News flash!1, Water testing workers at mangere sewerage plant where found to be drunk as skunk's today, it`s unknown how this happened and staff at the plant say the pipes have never been so clean!!.  :Omg: , Pssssst, I just washed out the brewing barrel and pored the washings down the drain!!!,  :36 1 7: .
Kotuku you would acquire  the stamina of a herd of donkeys, males that is, if you get my drift, with one goodly slug???. :Beer:  . Hombrew.357.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi, Have lapped the barrel with 1.200grt emery and then went and had the laser etching done on top of the barrel. It`s now at the bluing shop for the last job on this rifle and when I get her back will reassemble ready for a range shoot, will have to reset the sights again as it removed them for the bluing job. I would be the first to say my barrels are crap, the way I make them but I my just get lucky and get it to shoot reasonably well. Cheers, Homebrew.357.  
 Looking good     . O if I can get it shooting like this.

----------


## Friwi

Should kill a buffalo easily ( if you don't drink to much before end )

----------


## kotuku

that target looks like a game plan for a secret allblack scoring move!,lookin good. BGTW the donkey thing -yep she hums and hahs so imight try out a few hees&haws -cant do any harm can it.

----------


## homebrew.357

Have lapped the barrel with 1.200grt emery and then went and had the laser etching done on top of the barrel. It`s now at the bluing shop for the last job on this rifle and when I get her back will reassemble ready 
Let me explain, the "1.200grt emery", is the paper stuff, you get a chunk and screw it up in a fire proof bowl , pour a bit of meths in and light if. when it`s finished you have a black ash, mix with a bit of oil and you have the homebrewed  1,200 lapping past , no such thing as "Can't do it".  :Thumbsup:  Homebrew.357.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi Guys, back from my South Island trip, it`s a big country down there, drove 5,000ks towing a small caravan and had a great time. So the Quigley Sharps is now finished, the blueing job looks great and I`m now working up loads with black powder at the range to see what it likes and setting the sights. I will be using only cast lead bullets in her as my barrels are not that good , so far using 65grs 2f with 405gr bullet and have 70grs 2f ready to go this Saturday at the range. Hope you all have enjoyed this thread , I`m now going to have fun with this rifle, Cheers, Homebrew.357.
, The finished Sharps. 
,

----------


## Maca49

Looking very smart ther HB well done! I use 4.0 cc FFG ( Holysmoke ) approx 63 grains I think, with a beer card wad/ bees wax cookie /beer card wad and 500 grain pure lead projectile, groups well at 50 metres off hand, I put thru up to 30 rounds without cleaning the barrel. :Cool:

----------


## homebrew.357

A few more. 

  , At 50m.  Also made up a paper patch bullet mould.

----------


## Maca49

What do you size to?

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi Maca49, The cast bullets come out at 460/61" and size to .459", my bore is .457" but my mistake is my lead is high in linotype , the bullets are to hard , so using ones I bought that are soft lead. Will add a lot of pure lead to my mix to get it soft . The ones I loaded with 2208 were to fast and got a lot of leading , the black powder ones are great, I use card on powder, grease card, and card again, seat bullet. Will try it at 100m with 70g and a 405gr bullet just to see if I can hit anything. Cheers, Homebrew.357.

----------


## homebrew.357

Hi Guys, The last bit of my weapon off mass destruction, shooting at 50m after about 80 shots through the barrel and now it is starting to group, I know it`s only 50m but its a good sigh the barrel is coming right, Cheers, Homebrew.357.  
, First 7 shots, (patched) then 7 more.  , On the money, first shot in the black, and using my peep sight. Can only get better.

----------


## res

That must be very satisfying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## correntinos

thanks homebrew.357 great job and I learn more reading your post than in the machinery school thanks again cheers from Argentina

----------

